# Hello! Owners of Two beautiful does here! (pics!)



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi! We are Pierce and Mariah, and we are new mice owners. Our two little girls are named Just Mouse (or J.M.) and Jitterbug. Jitterbug is a broken agouti, but we aren't totally sure about J.M. Here are a couple of pics, maybe you could help.

J.M.- Lilac tan? her belly is a pretty light tan color.









Jitterbug- Moving too quickly to get a decent picture. But this shows her coloring. Broken Agouti


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcomeany to the forum!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your first mouse looks like a chocolate tan. 
They're both lovely!

Jitterbug almost looks like she might be over banded agouti.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Your first mouse looks like a chocolate tan.
> They're both lovely!
> 
> Jitterbug almost looks like she might be over banded agouti.


Thanks! and the camera kind of made it look like JM is brown but she's more of a silver or blue-grey. the tan on her belly isn't quite as dark as tan but it isn't quite white either. like halfway fox and halfway tan


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Another belated :welcome to the forum!!


----------

